
Unit Converter App - manthan
https://splitscreenapp.com/buc.html
======
mulrian
Not sure why I would pay for this app. You can do pretty much the same within
a simple Google search e.g "5 feet in inches"

~~~
lanna
no need to google, os x spotlight does it for you

